# Should the type subforums be renamed?



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Animal said:


> I think we should call the 5 forum "The Genius" and watch a bunch of idiots flaunt their big bad minds to make their case  that would be priceless.


We already have one of those: NT's Temperament Forum- The Intellects

I wouldn't mind another, however. Laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Because apparently I'm a buddy connoisseur mastermind.


Hm. Now that you mention it..

Type 2: The Seducer
Type 6: The Mastermind


yeah? ;D


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

4, 5, and 8 will be "uncool types" overnight!!!

I mean, think about it. 

Type 1: The Idealistic Warrior
Type 2: The Seducer
Type 3: The Personification of Anything they Choose
Type 4: The Explorer of Identity/Self/Emotion
Type 5: The Explorer of Mind
Type 6: The Mastermind
Type 7: The Desirous, Blaring Individualist (sorry, 4s, you're just not that free)
Type 8: The Wielder of Brute Force
Type 9: The Embodiment of Mergence and Zen-like Carnal Simplicity


Bahahaa. ;D


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

New idea. What if we gave all of them positions at a tavern?

Type 1: The Barkeep
Type 2: The Bar Wench
Type 3: The Winner at Darts 
Type 4: The Morose Drunk
Type 5: The Tax Master
Type 6: The Bouncer
Type 7: The Brewer
Type 8: The Brawler
Type 9: The Liquor Supply

Edit: There will be personality descriptions coming up for these.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Type 3: The Winner at Darts


Ugh, how DARE you say such a thing. MY 4w5 FRIEND COULD KICK ANY ASS AT DARTS!!! :angry:

Duuuude!



> Type 4: The Morose Drunk


Dude. WTF. 4s can win darts. Ugggggggggggggggggggh. Morose. What the hell. *hangs myself*


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> New idea. What if we gave all of them positions at a tavern?
> Type 1: The Barkeep


Fun, I would mix and serve drinks while I see a bunch of drunk people fighting. Makes sense as I never drink alcohol and facepalm when I see some drunk classmates.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Sort by Fantasy stereotypes. 

1. Paladin
2. Succubus/Demons
3. Peddlers (who has time for a quest when there is gold to be earned) 
4. Evil Fairy
5. Wizard. what else!
6. Rogue Assassins
7. Brothel/Tavern goers
8. Berserkers /Blood thirsty warriors
9. Bards or Mystic Healers


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

I said I'd make 'em, so here they are.


Type 1: The Barkeep

The Barkeep is an upright kind of guy. He pours your drinks with exactitude, though he doesn’t appreciate special orders, as he thinks the old standards are the best standards. He wipes down the counter between guests and keeps his tavern in tip-top shape. His tavern – it is _his_ tavern, after all, right? Since he’s the one who knows it best and cares the most about it being in order, keeps everything up to standard.

Principled and moral, the Barkeep wouldn’t ever let a patron in trouble go home without a safe ride. He keeps directories of services in front and in back. He knows how to direct others to control a situation, and so he sometimes employs the services of the Tax Master to help people find taxis or otherwise coordinate rides. The Tax Master doesn’t mind, it gets his mind out of the other books once in awhile and exercises a different area of his expertise. Besides, he always wanted to be a Taxi Master too.

He keeps the Bouncer around to help him with problem patrons, and typically the Bouncer only needs to know one number: 911. He faces problems with the Morose Drunk, who sometimes just won’t get out of the bar, and has the Bouncer and Bar Wench team up to deal with the issue.


Type 2: The Bar Wench

The Bar Wench is a seductive gal. She knows all the right moves to make to get the best tips from her customers. She makes them feel good about themselves in conversation, tickles their fancy and sometimes wonders if it’s not actually _her_ bar, since she provides so much of the atmosphere.

Pleasant and engaging, the Bar Wench wouldn’t let a customer go without doing her very best work. If she fails to hook them the first time, she will retreat to another customer and ply her tactics with them to open the first person’s mind to another chance. She knows how to play on others’ feelings with subtlety and just the right level of tact to navigate the playing field between people. They’re all different, and all special, and she wants to win _all_ of them.

The Bar Wench’s favorite patron tends to be the Morose Drunk, however, as his emotions make him perfectly pliable to her behavior. She feels a mutuality with the Winner at Darts, but also is secretly jealous of his ability because she would like to keep it as a secret tactic in her arsenal. She hasn’t figured out how to play the Tax Master yet, though she tries at least once every night.


Type 3: The Winner at Darts 

The Winner at Darts is a hotshot. He knows _all_ the games at the bar and not just can, but _will,_ win them every time. Darts is his trademark, though – every time he plays, he lines the darts up right in the center, on top of each other, splitting the plastic heads with the next dart. Clearly – this is _his_ bar.

With a winning personality, the Dart Winner challenges anyone and everyone who appears interested in the bar games. At least once a night, he finds a mark – someone who thinks they, too, would be king. They can see the Winner’s name plastered all over the List of Winners behind the bar and it usually makes them feel aggressive and competitive. The Dart Winner takes advantage of this feeling, as it makes the competitor paradoxically worse at what he’s doing, and goes on to, inevitably, win the day again.

Part of the Dart Winner’s secret is that he doesn’t drink much. The Brawler sometimes notices and gets mad enough at him to show him a _real_ scuffle. The Liquor Supply tends to appreciate the Dart Winner, though, as the Dart Winner is good at maintaining the illusion of being brilliant while buzzed, and therefore entices others to actually drink more.


Type 4: The Morose Drunk

The Morose Drunk feels like a miserable person. Let’s face it, he’s the kind that usually sits all alone in a corner thinking about why he doesn’t fit into the world. But isn’t he so special for doing so? He’s special, just like the alcohol in his glass. The alcohol understands him. It does. He knows so much about what makes different kinds of alcohol each so very special that he might as well _own_ this bar.

Sometimes he wonders to himself why the Barkeep won’t employ him. Is he just not good enough? He’s asked multiple times and each time the Barkeep just keeps saying he’s got all the help he wants. But he could make _just as good_ a Barkeep! He knows how to mix better drinks, too. And that Bar Wench seems to like him. Wouldn’t it just be ideal if he could only.. if he could only..

He takes another sip of his liquor. Mmm, Antivan Brandy. They don’t make that stuff in real life, but that’s okay. The brandy is good. His best friend in the bar is the Liquor Supply, the Brewer is pretty cool too, and isn’t that the Bar Wench coming over to comfort him? Life will be alright.


Type 5: The Tax Master

The Tax Master sits in an opposite corner from the Morose Drunk. He’d kind of like to engage in the action at the bar, but he keeps busy putting all its papers in order and thinking about the situations going on with the bar’s finances and regular patrons. If someone doesn’t keep track of all this stuff and get the whole picture, _nobody_ will. Who else sees and knows the bar like he does? Who else really _gets_ it? Nobody – it’s _his_, all _his_.

The Tax Master can predict every action related to the bar, interpersonal or financial. He knows that the bar will eventually close, and it will only take it about three years to happen. That’s because of the negative influence of the Liquor Supply and Brewer, who together drink a large quantity of their own supply after hours, the Barkeep being too uptight about sharing financial burden, the Morose Drunk having the potential to become another Brawler (it will happen one of these days), the Bar Wench secretly stealing from the coffers...the list goes on.

He loves these details, though. He keeps them secret and simply stores them, perhaps for later use..._later_...when he actually feels like he could do something. Whenever the moment of proving actually comes and everyone realizes he knew everything all along.

Most people leave him alone. The Brewer sometimes tries to get him to share the joy of the alcohol, but it doesn’t really work.


Type 6: The Bouncer

The Bouncer is smarter than he looks. Everyone thinks that a Bouncer simply stands at the door and keeps out unwantables, but this Bouncer keeps a network of informed spies in the bar so he can see everything that’s going on with it at all times so he can quickly move to and deal with any emergent situation. After all, _someone_ needs to take charge here, to keep away danger.

Included in his secret network are the Tax Master, the Barkeep, the Bar Wench, and the Darts Winner. He convinced them all in ways applicable to their personalities, which he has a natural talent for seeing through. He is suspicious of the Brewer and Liquor Supply and has disdain for the Morose Drunk, who is clearly a social reprobate, and he thinks the Tax Master is a double agent, knowing more than he ever deigns to tell. But he’s most concerned about the Brawler, who threatens the immediate security and order of the bar. The Tax Master is always pretty prompt to report the Brawler acting up, though, and the Bouncer attempts pre-emptive damage control. The bar seems to run better for it.

The Bouncer likes his work and feels like he has a home at this bar. He hopes it never ever goes out of business, because that would mean he has to find a new bar and get used to new circumstances with new people. He knows he’s good at bouncing though so he _wouldn’t_ hesitate to put himself forward for another job if the signs add up to the bar threatening to go under. Though he secretly hopes it never happens, he knows it’s _always_ a possibility, since the best situations in life _always_ seem to come to a premature end.


Type 7: The Brewer

The Brewer loves everything about beer and the bar. Life is grand being the purveyor of fine beers to the populace, ‘cause everyone likes a real beer guy! It couldn’t get much better than the tastes he creates, the times he has, and all the money he wastes betting himself in challenges against the Winner at Darts was so well-wasted because it was so much _fun_. Brewer’s the _best_ person at the bar, isn’t he?

The Brewer’s world is one of magic and optimism. There’s something cool about everyone present here, and he bets even that Tax Master dude would have something interesting to contribute if he would just come over here and get a little buzzed. The whole scene is so interesting, with everyone going about their roles and forming such a cohesive unit. 

Granted, there are other bars and they are interesting too, which is why the Brewer works for multiple locations. The other places all like his beer too and find him enjoyable company. He has at least one bar on his schedule every night, possibly two, and he brews different beers for every last one because it’s just so fun to be always involved and doing something new. 

The Tax Master suspects the Brewer’s escapades with women would be similar to his work habits, but to the Barkeep’s satisfaction (and the Tax Master’s secret regret), the Brewer has enough maturity to keep his personal stories out of the workplace. 


Type 8: The Brawler

The Brawler is a connoisseur of the carnal side of life. He’s seen a lot of action in his life, especially physical, and is always looking for more. He comes to the bar looking for people who are willing to roll with his punches in various ways, and he never balks at a physical confrontation, especially on the Bar Wench’s behalf but even just over differences in opinion, because the best way to settle things is _always_ face to face, man to man – it shows who is in charge. He’s always on the prowl, and this bar is _his_ territory.

He usually ignores the Winner of Darts and talks shop with the Barkeep, who appreciates him from a mutually respectful distance when he isn’t being confrontational but lays down the law when he is. He deliberately tries to tick off the Bouncer at least once a night, and enjoys the Bar Wench’s company – heavily. He ignores all those special liquors the bar offers and just goes for his favorite whiskey every night, because he’s an old style person. The Brewer keeps a respectful distance from this bear of a gentleman.

When the Brawler engages in conflict, it is always very direct, designed to get the enemy on his knees quickly. And somehow, despite having been thrown out of the bar multiple times, and even spent nights in jail over it, he just keeps being let in, because the Barkeep secretly loves him and the Bouncer secretly enjoys the challenge.


Type 9: The Liquor Supply 

This guy is the _ultimate_ middleman. He connects the liquor to the bar. His whole work is to bring the liquor from people selling it to the bar so that the Barkeep can use it, but he considers himself equivalent to the liquor he brings and is so satisfied with being so _instrumental_ that he just hangs out at the bar every night when he’s done with work. 

He is a really nice guy, mellow and pleasant. Everyone (or at least the normal people) likes the Liquor Supply, period. Nobody _dislikes_ the Liquor Supply. Nobody realizes what the Liquor Supply would be capable of if you cut off his role in life. Nobody knows the secret anguish he harbors toward the Tax Master, who seems to do nothing at the bar but refuses to drink and be part of the connections he gives himself to. Nobody knows what he could do to the Tax Master but hasn’t because he suspects the Tax Master actually may know what he could do to the Tax Master. Nobody knows.

The Liquor Supply wastes a lot of his salary drinking every night, maintains a pleasant buzz all evening and drinks harder after hours with the Brewer. The Brewer shares stories but the Liquor Supply shares private frustrations, because he feels like nobody else would really get it. They feed the Brewer’s gossip, but Liquor Supply doesn’t have to know that. Liquor Supply would break if he knew that, which would be either very sad, or very dangerous.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_Flatlander_

the morose drunk can sometimes be seen with his arms leaning on the juke box and his head hanging forward, soaking up the music. Though dark and morbid, his taste in music is at least.. Interesting. The brawler once told him to cut the crap and put on something that makes people want to move, but the morose drunk looked so miserable that the brawler was not sure the morose drunk would even bother blocking his punch. He decided to tolerate another hour of Jeff Buckley and Tom waits. Hell, the bar wench might even think he's a nice guy for leaving that weird ass drunk to his misery.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

@Flatlander, did you really just call me a wench that plays darts?!?! *pout*


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> @_Flatlander_, did you really just call me a wench that plays darts?!?! *pout*




I got a little dart-playin wench in me too.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> @_Flatlander_, did you really just call me a wench that plays darts?!?! *pout*


Hey, it could be worse. I'm apparently spying on myself because I don't trust myself and think I could turn on me at any time--

Oh shit that's accurate. Ahahahahahahah *whimper*


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

@Flatlander considering this, then I would be mostly a barkeep with some liquor supply influence, then a Tax Master with Bouncer influences and finally a Morose Drunk that knows how to win at darts, so with that I would employ or not employ myself, but mostly I would employ myself 'cause my Tax Master side is stronger than my side that thinks that only alcohol understands me.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> I don't think that's in the spirit of the enneagram. MBTI is all about the positive, "You're a decisive, ingenious thinker and a commander of men" enneagram is all about the downside "You're perpetually anxious and hide it behind confrontation".
> 
> So here are my suggestions:
> 
> ...


This is amazing. We should change them right away!


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> He takes another sip of his liquor. Mmm, *Antivan Brandy*. They don’t make that stuff in real life, but that’s okay.


+50 approval LMFAO.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you think some of this humorous namecalling can be applied to the MBTI subforums?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Do you think some of this humorous namecalling can be applied to the MBTI subforums?


That one's probably been rehashed to death.

ESFP - Zombie
ISFP - Zombie
ESTP - Zombie
ISTP - Zombie
ESFJ - Zombie
ISFJ - Zombie
ESTJ - Zombie
ISTJ - Zombie
ENTP - Zombie
INTP - Zombie
ENFP - Zombie
INFP - Zombie
ENTJ - Zombie
INTJ - Zombie
ENFJ - Zombie
INFJ - Zombie


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> That one's probably been rehashed to death.
> 
> ESFP - Zombie
> ISFP - Zombie
> ...


Hmm, I've never seen a thread for that before. Do you know where I might find one?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> Hmm, I've never seen a thread for that before. Do you know where I might find one?


I'd look around in the general MBTI forum.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> I'd look around in the general MBTI forum.


Thank you!


----------

